# JD 4400 Hydraulic Steering Problem



## gary r. (Jul 22, 2020)

Hello All, Good Day to You
I am restoring a 1998 JD 4400 Tractor Hydro TRans 4wd that had sat outside for many years. It is a really low hour machine.
The hydraulic and steering systems remained sealed this whole time.
The double ended steering cylinder attaches to both knuckles and is the
tie rod between both front wheels. There are a couple tiny dings on the cylinder shaft that shouldn't affect
anything. Actually it is pretty nice with no rust pits.
PROBLEM:
You start the tractor and turn the steering wheel right to left and back and it takes a little while for the wheels to respond. That is fine ...building pressure or whatever. After the initial, the steering works fine while it is running.
Shut off the tractor and the left side of the cylinder gently pours out the fluid from that end. Not like it is pressurized.
I don't think it leaks when it is running.
I have had the cylinder off of the machine, inspected and painted it with new seals. All appears fine.
I only have less than an hour operating time on this system on blocks so maybe it will clear up.
Do any of you have any suggestions?
This cylinder is really expensive and you cannot disassemble it...It is welded together.
Could it be something like a sticky valve up in the steering control? BUT the oil just kind of flows out.
I am Lost here...HELP PLEASE


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Gary, welcome to the forum. 

Replace the end seal that is leaking. Note the seal "lip" faces pressure, in case that is a problem.


----------



## gary r. (Jul 22, 2020)

The problem is not the seal. The seals are new. It is also not a rusted up shaft or anything like that. The shaft is nice.
It seems that there is too much pressure if that makes sense,


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

There cannot be pressure greater than the pump pressure. Replace the end seal that is leaking.


----------



## gary r. (Jul 22, 2020)

Again I have replaced the seals twice. it keeps blowing them out.


----------



## gary r. (Jul 22, 2020)

I am at a loss
can the steering control valve get clogged somehow
causing inlet but not outlet pressure?
BUT the steer cylinder works fine both ways it just leaks.


----------

